# Solved: Mac Mini Blurry Screen on Dell Flat Screen



## soonergirl99 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a Mac Mini (bought August 2009) and I use the 20" Dell flat screen monitor I used with my old Dell desktop. It looks like there are black streaks going from left to right on the screen. It does not do this all the time but is doing it more often in the past few days than it did before.

Is my monitor "going out" or is it something else?

Thanks!

Gina

Follow the link below to see a screen shot of my screen:

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Screen/Screenshot2010-04-06at73645AM1.png


----------



## soonergirl99 (Jun 28, 2007)

I purchased a new 24" flat screen LCD monitor and the blurry screen has corrected itself. I guess my Dell 20" was going out.

Thanks anyway and have a great weekend!


----------

